# Teach a city-slicker to shoot



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

I've moved to the country about 8 months ago and after pheasant season I bought a rifle and have been pred hunting. I've missed 3 dogs so far. I have come to the realization that shooting in the field is a lot harder than it looks. So, I was wondering. What goes through your mind when you are shooting? What tips can you share with this rifle noobie? How do you sight in your gun?

I have a 223 and I read a good article on here about PBR, saying I should put it dead on at 200yards. which will have it around 1" high at 100yards. I am assuming this means that anywhere between 0-250 I can put the crosshairs dead on and be confident I am going to be around an inch high or low. Is this correct?

I have also heard to control your breathing and squeeze the trigger (sadly my savage doesn't have accutrigger and has a 5# pull =/).

Appreciate it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

You can watch YouTube for an Axis trigger job...

Depending on your velocity, bullet, etc--- 1"- 1.5" high @ 100 yds is about the norm...Keep it in the fur out to 250yds for groundhog-sized targets ...

As for shooting tips----Practice, Practice, & Practice.... :teeth:


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

Not sure if I am confident enough to do a trigger job myself, but I have a buddy who has done a few - so might have him help. It definately needs some work. Thanks for the tips and yes - i'm going to the range but want to do it right.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you have someone who has been in the Army/Marines? They should be able to teach you basics. Quite easy once you get the basics down, you just point and shoot.

And contrary to what people may think, just because you grew up in the country doesnt mean youre naturally a better shot. Shot a 9mm for the first time a few months ago, shot way better than most people on the range(still did terrible) and alot of those people were "from the country". I actually missed alot of the 25m targets and hit ones further back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A 5# pull sure isn't horrible and should not be an issue hitting a coyote sized animal. Do you have shooting stix or a bi-pod ? Squeezing the trigger is the proper way, if you jerk it you jerk the gun off target. I'll second the practice part. I am also an advocate of being ready, have your gun up on the stix or pod, rest the butt on your shoulder so all you need to do is make an adjustment to get on line and drop your head, picking the gun up isn't a natural movement(up and down) to a coyote, swiveling it side to side is much more natural for both the shooter to do and the coyote to see.

And practice some more, you'll be confident then and wont be shakey and yanking the trigger !


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya, I have a bipod - do want to get stix. It is a pain to move around. I think I may be flinching or having nerves. But I also know the gun isn't quite sighted in properly for distance, and it gives me low confidence in the gun. So i am going to hit the range and practice some more.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

As far as actually shooting accurately (not scope zero ammo etc). 
It comes down to 
-Support. A tree, fencepost, stix, bi pod, or just a good solid shooting position
-Trigger squeeze. Use the pad of your finger to contact the trigger...if you use any part of your finger past that you will almost always pull the shot. And a nice slow steady squeeze.
-Breath. Slowly exhale so the shot breaks at the short moment that naturally occurs between exhale and inhale, this is when your body is most still. Do not hold your breath, that will usually cause inaccuracy as well.
Hope that helps.


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

at the range..if you practice enough, to the point where you are able to see the flash in the scope, the bullet will go exactly where the cross hairs are placed. if you practice enough you will know where the cross hairs were at the moment the bullet leaves the barrel. concentrate on consistant grip hold force, same follow through every time, take someone with you to the range, the other person may be able to point some things you don't realize your doing. if you shoot with a bipod in the field practice with bipod at the range, if you wear gloves in the field practice with gloves at the range, etc, etc. heavy clothing changes the length of pull which could affect the shot so practice with the gear you take afield. and don't get too hung up over missing....we all miss!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

lots of practise and practise the same type of shots that you take in the field. just because you can shoot good off of a bench dont allways mean you can shoot good off your sticks.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I practise standing and other postions because I don't want to carry the bench with me. I also shoot gongs so I get the instant gratification of hearing the noise and can make you more profecent while in the field.


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Rifle model?

Scope?

Rings?

Have you found the ammo that groups best out of the rifle? Which ammo are you shooting?

What are your group sizes and at what range?

Where the coyotes still or on the move?


----------



## 6.5creedmoor (Jan 31, 2013)

The trigger isn't helping anything. The heavier it is, the harder it is to squeeze and not get impatient and jerk. I know from expedience. Check into riflebasix.com. I believe the sav-1 will fit your rifle. I can't say enough good about them. Try to remember to stay calm when you take your aim. The biggest difference in field and bench shooting, is on the bench there's no yote charging in at you, and no adrenaline rush. Just have to practice, until everything becomes second nature. Try to learn to control the rush, or at least delay it a little. It helps me to, when I'm at the bench, picture the coyote, deer, or whatever I'm hunting on the target downrange, and vice versa in the field. Also don't shoot at the whole coyote, pick a spot on the coyote, whether it be a dark spot on the fur, the back of the shoulder, even an eyeball, doesn't matter as long as its in the kill zone. The smaller the spot the better. Makes you concentrate on that spot instead of your nerves. Try to do it the same every time. Check your range, get comfortable on your rest, calm your breathing, find your spot, and squeeze. It'll come, just takes practice and ammo. Good luck and sorry for the novel.


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.appleseedinfo.org/


----------



## RevGee (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys, appreciate it. Gonna fix the trigger, practice a bit, and work on my breathing/trigger pull.


----------



## Scheller (Dec 3, 2012)

Most shots on predators are in the 100 yard range. Zero your gun for 100 yards. Put in the time and figure out any adjustments you need to make for varying distances from there. Being a good shot isn't just about the equipment you have. It takes a lot of practice and even the best ones out there miss every once in a while. If you haven't missed then you haven't hunted enough.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Scheller.

Use the MPBR to zero your gun RevGee, you had that spot on in your first post


----------

